# Cruze Mods Progress



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

First mods down within the first 2 weeks of owning my 2014 Cruze LT RS. Six Speed turbo. 

First day home


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Debadged and Dipped emblem


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

New RS badge placed


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice cruze man, wish I had the RS :/

But any future mods in mind?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks man! I'm going to switch out the tail lights. Not sure what kind yet. Gonna tint the windows. Black out the front bow tie. And get a K&N intake. 

What model cruze do you have?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure if I responsed to your visitor message; but Plasti dipping the front bowtie is a piece of cake, even painting isn't bad. Just newpaper/plastic off the entire front/hood (in case of overspray) and go to town. Where it gets difficult is when you want to black out the chrome around the grill, very tedious, but well worth it in my opinion. Looks good so far!


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

WhatsUpElvis said:


> Thanks man! I'm going to switch out the tail lights. Not sure what kind yet. Gonna tint the windows. Black out the front bow tie. And get a K&N intake.
> 
> What model cruze do you have?


Got the LTZ non RS of course. Got a thread on it  but nice, the K&N drop in or the full intake?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> Not sure if I responsed to your visitor message; but Plasti dipping the front bowtie is a piece of cake, even painting isn't bad. Just newpaper/plastic off the entire front/hood (in case of overspray) and go to town. Where it gets difficult is when you want to black out the chrome around the grill, very tedious, but well worth it in my opinion. Looks good so far!



How exactly did you do the chrome in the grill? did you remove the bumper?


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Two7elevens said:


> Got the LTZ non RS of course. Got a thread on it  but nice, the K&N drop in or the full intake?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



i want to go with the full intake system.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

WhatsUpElvis said:


> How exactly did you do the chrome in the grill? did you remove the bumper?


Nope, taped off the entire grill (minus the bowtie and the chrome) newpapered/taped the bumper/hood/surrounding paint. It's very tedious getting the grill taped off, but worth it. If you can picture your car having a newpaper paint job with a 100% blue grill (I used blue painters tape), that is what it looked like.


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Put a turbo badge on


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Peeled some Dip off to show the chrome.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

bro, i love that red so much haha.


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Dipped chrome bar on trunk


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Dipped front bowtie


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wish I had an RS trim. That shade of red seems to go well with the red tail lights.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Mods


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost done


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay done! Just needs a wash and 3m


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Mordor!


----------



## WhatsUpElvis (Oct 5, 2014)

Where did you get your headlights from?



Tyranttrent said:


> Almost done


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Did you mount the bar and squares inside the bumper or did you put them in front of the vent looking pieces? Cause that hole isn't open did you cut it to open it?


2002 Malibu
2011 Cruze Eco


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Headlights are from Anzo. Light output is terrible so make sure you budget in for an hid kit.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

The ridgid lights are Mounted in the grill. Had to cut the pillars out. The wind luvars are still functional.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Were the headlights plug and play?


----------



## Coop (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a 24" curved lightbar I want to put in the same place I figured I would have to cut it out but could you please post a pic of your brackets or what you mounted it to. Thanks


----------

